# taurus PT709



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

anyone have an oppinion on this semi?? im able to pick a used one up really cheap. everything ive read say buy/dont buy. almost all of the dont buys have never even held the pistol, let alone shot it. the guys that say buy, have shot it and love it. i like the fact that its a semi with a double action trigger. any thoughts my fellow OGF'ers??


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I have shot similar models from taurus, and liked them. Is this the "slim"? single stack magazine, 10 round? Have held one of the slim's but not fired it. Feels good. Trigger seem smooth and predictable.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

yes its the "slim". heres a photo of it. ive been doing a bit more research and it has a few glock like features. trigger safety and it field strips like a glock..


----------



## johnny fish (Feb 20, 2005)

EZ, I would not hesitate to recomend a taurus I have model 605 3'' thats my cc gun. A friend of mine has the gun you are looking at and he loves it. I guess its like anything some people will be all about the brand name and others will be about practicality hope this helps.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Thanks guys, I've read about a 1000 reviews (well it seems like it ) and almost all of them are good. Seems the biggest problem is it shoots low left. Some have FTE, but from listening to the posters, i think their grip might be the problem, not the pistol. Heck, even if you limp wrist a glock its gonna jam sooner or later. I Think im going to pick it up next week if he still has it.


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

ezbite said:


> Thanks guys, I've read about a 1000 reviews (well it seems like it ) and almost all of them are good. Seems the biggest problem is it shoots low left. Some have FTE, but from listening to the posters, i think their grip might be the problem, not the pistol. Heck, even if you limp wrist a glock its gonna jam sooner or later. I Think im going to pick it up next week if he still has it.


hey ez, i use the 709 slim for a carry gun and i have no problem with it . i've put about 300-350 rds thru it without a fte,or ftf. as for the shooting low left, YES it does do that. i've shot 2 other 709 's and they shoot low left also. at 10yds its still in the " kill zone "". 
huntingbull, the 709 slim is a single stack 7+1 9m.m.
it also has the second strike trigger capabilty in the event of a mis fire. 
i would say buy it and give it a chance..
EZ , i have the name of a guy that makes really nice belt slides if you'd be interested. i have been using one for the best part of a year without a problem


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Rusty, thanks for the info. Wasn't sure of the capacity.

EZBite, We need to get out to the range together. You want to do any hunting for muzzleloader season?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Huntinbull said:


> Rusty, thanks for the info. Wasn't sure of the capacity.
> 
> EZBite, We need to get out to the range together. You want to do any hunting for muzzleloader season?


Thanks Rusty good info to know.

Big john, I plan on hunting a few days of the season. Not sure where, got any ideas?


----------

